# RIP Tanya - our angel



## Haley (May 2, 2010)

I can't believe I am posting a thread on rainbow bridge. We knew it was coming but still, it's so hard.

Tanya passed to rainbow bridge 2 hours ago and letting her go was the hardest thing in the world.

She was very loved and the feeling was mutual, it was obvious. Bless her, we are gutted. I hope it isn't too long before we can smile again. It's been a very dark day.

Love to you all x


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.

Rest in Peace Tanya xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

r.i.p. tanya  

haley i'm so so sorry for your loss she'll know she had a wonderful mummy that loved her

run free tanya xxx


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

:crying::crying::crying:

So sorry for your loss Haley, you have made a very hard decision but definately the right one. One day you and your partner will happily look through her photo album and share happy memories. 


RIP Tanya. :001_wub:

Your mum and dad loved you so much they let you go to the bridge before they really wanted to to save their girl from any suffering. You have a very brave mum and dad and they know you love them very much and will be waiting one day for them. Run free little girl. X X X X


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Run free Tanya...your mummy and family love you.

Huge (((hugs))) hun.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

So sorry for your loss hun.

Run free over the rainbow Tanya!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for you loss. My thoughts are with you.
Run free Tanya at rainbow bridge. R.I.P xx


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

So sorry Haley, run free Tanya. Xx


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

So So sorry for your loss...RIP Tanya.


----------



## Michelle.... (Jan 6, 2010)

Thinking of you.....RIP Tanya...xxxx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

RIP Tanya you beautiful girl xxx


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

So sorry for you and your OH. RIP Tanya, run free. 
My thoughts are with you both


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss of your pet dog. RIP TANYA.((((((((hugs for you)))))))) xxxxx


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

So sorry is all i can say as nothing will make it any easier at the moment, but you will smile again and laugh at the memories you had with her. Take care. xx


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

Haley said:


>


Beyond The Rainbow

As much as I loved the life we had and all the times we played, 
I was so very tired and knew my time on earth would fade. 
I saw a wondrous image then of a place that's trouble-free 
Where all of us can meet again to spend eternity.

I saw the most beautiful Rainbow, and on the other side 
Were meadows rich and beautiful -- lush and green and wide! 
And running through the meadows as far as the eye could see 
Were animals of every sort as healthy as could be! 
My own tired, failing body was fresh and healed and new 
And I wanted to go run with them, but I had something left to do.

I needed to reach out to you, to tell you I'm alright 
That this place is truly wonderful, then a bright Glow pierced the night. 
'Twas the Glow of many Candles shining bright and strong and bold 
And I knew then that it held your love in its brilliant shades of gold.

For although we may not be together in the way we used to be, 
We are still connected by a cord no eye can see. 
So whenever you need to find me, we're never far apart 
If you look beyond the Rainbow and listen with your heart.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm so unbelievably sorry to read this...but you did the right thing. Thinking of you.

RIP Tanya xxxxxxxxx


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

So very sad for you. God bless xxxxxx


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

RIP Tanya ((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Haley said:


> I can't believe I am posting a thread on rainbow bridge. We knew it was coming but still, it's so hard.
> 
> Tanya passed to rainbow bridge 2 hours ago and letting her go was the hardest thing in the world.
> 
> ...


I followed your posts & Tanya was obviously a very special girl who meant the world to you, so sorry for your loss xxxx
Run free Tanya xxxx


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

AWW SORRY TO READ THIS HUN.

bless her , she is free of the pain and waiting for you at the bridge.

you really did do the best thing for her and she knows that.

stay here with PF and continue to share the pics and stories of your baby.

((((((((hugs))))))))

from dave wendy and otis.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

RIP, My thoughts are with you both xx


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. RIP Tanya.

Laura x


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

no more struggle, good dog - run gladly. 
with all my sympathy, 
- terry


----------



## Jane Boylan (Aug 14, 2009)

Haley said:


> I can't believe I am posting a thread on rainbow bridge. We knew it was coming but still, it's so hard.
> 
> Tanya passed to rainbow bridge 2 hours ago and letting her go was the hardest thing in the world.
> 
> ...


My heart and love goes out to you and your family. I too have lost my beloved Caesar who was taken from us prematurely on 31st May at 7 years of age.
My first posting on this forum is an ode to him on Rainbow Bridge.

I somehow thought after the first week things would 'settle' somewhat but I find myself dissolving and heavy headed every day.

It's the memories that evoke the emptiness and hollowness inside. Very few understand passed the initial week as I always say there are 'Pet Owners and Pet Owners' (half-smile) yet I feel I owe nobody any defence of my heartache for in their lives our beloved pets give more than most people and have spent longer with us also.

As mentioned, I never seen the Rainbow Bridge poem before I lost Caesar (whose pedigree name ironically was the 'Wizard of Oz') and despite the heartbreaking sentiment I somehow found it therapeutic and so desperately hope it's true for if there is no place for animals in heaven then the state of a 'heaven' is surely questionable.

I feel for you and all of us who have lost our family members at this time.


----------

